
Marine glass sponge that builds silica skeletons - shannietron
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Venus%27_flower_basket
======
acd
Could you grow sponges on the moon to build glass structures in space? Ie so
the marine glass sponge consume silica from the moon surface? Thinking in
terms of terraforming.

~~~
xbmcuser
The sponge would also need to be able to survive the cold of space and heat of
the sun.

